# Encapsulado DIP 16 pines



## Meta (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola:

En el proteus 7.2 SP2 he intentado encontrar el pack de resistencias de 10k o el que sea en forma de IC DIP de 16 pines como muestra en la foto de abajo.

¿Hay un componente así para ponerlo en el simulador?







Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 17, 2008)

No tenes el componente RX8 en la libreria?


----------



## Meta (Nov 17, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> No tenes el componente RX8 en la libreria?



Gracias, algo de eso estaba buscando.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 17, 2008)

Un placer....


----------

